# When should I take my whey?



## Incognegro (Nov 7, 2005)

Comments?

Right now I take 40g right after training and once in awhile on off days. Should I be taking it every day including off days?

J


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

Eat real food!!!!!
take a whey supplement after your workout......
other than that just take it if you didn't eat or cant enough protein that day from real food.....or just use it as a lazy mans meal


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 7, 2005)

^^thats kinda how it is now lol. I was just wondering if should be more regular with it on off days.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 7, 2005)

Nope. The only time whey protein is better than real food is for the post workout shake. It also has a convenience factor to it.


----------



## jasone (Nov 8, 2005)

Whey protein will just make you fat.   Despite what the box may say whey is hard on the digestive system and kidneys.  The body doesn't recognize and digest this stuff like real food.  I doubt the bodybuilder on the label would ever touch it.  Real food is the answer. It took a while for me to understand why I had trouble getting rid of those love handles because my diet was good.  I droped the protein shakes and it made a big impact.  Try mixing egg whites with lean red meat every sitting.  The eggs will digest immediately and the steak will digest slowly over the next three to four hours.  Make sure you include a new potato or oats to allow for digestion of protein.  If someone could pack that into a box and sell it ready to eat, wait a minute,


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 8, 2005)

^^however I like to avoid the cholestrol of eggs. but good point. I've been using whey "post op" lolol for almost 6 months now and no fat problems. Everybody's different.

J


----------



## KentDog (Nov 8, 2005)

jasone said:
			
		

> Whey protein will just make you fat.   Despite what the box may say whey is hard on the digestive system and kidneys.  The body doesn't recognize and digest this stuff like real food.  I doubt the bodybuilder on the label would ever touch it.  Real food is the answer. It took a while for me to understand why I had trouble getting rid of those love handles because my diet was good.  I droped the protein shakes and it made a big impact.  Try mixing egg whites with lean red meat every sitting.



 No offense, but this is bullshit.


----------



## strongpointe85 (Nov 8, 2005)

yes i agree... complete bullshit... i talk to bodybuilders who use whey protein regularly so that just completely deletes your comment and no im not trying to be a dick or anything but its just something ive noticed...


----------



## icanrace (Nov 8, 2005)

whey protein can be taken anytime throughout the day IMO. It is a MUST to consume AFTER your workout. IMO, it is also helpful for a snack in between meals as well. Just my personal thoughts............


----------



## jasone (Nov 8, 2005)

Do what you want folks.  I've been at this for a while now.  Experience has shown real food to be a better source of protein for me.  Whey can be helpful before competition under extreme dieting conditions, but most of us don't compete here.   I have no desire to walk around with 1-2 % body during the winter when no one can see.
Guess what, I just gained 2 more pounds this month and am leaner than last month without whey.  My trainer must know what he is talking about.  I stopped all supplements except multivitamins about 2 months ago.  Doesn't sound like bullshit to me.  Not to offend anyone.  I just do whatever works.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 8, 2005)

Real food is definitely better as a primary protein source, no one is arguing that. What I was disagreeing with was your complete dismissal of the benefits of whey protein and your statement that whey will only make one fat, as well inferring that no bodybuilder would touch it. Whey protein is popular for a reason; I would be shocked if less than 95% (and this is a low estimate) of the members of this forum were not currently using some kind of whey protein supplement.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 8, 2005)

jasone said:
			
		

> Whey can be helpful before competition under extreme dieting conditions, but most of us don't compete here.   I have no desire to walk around with 1-2 % body during the winter when no one can see.
> Guess what, I just gained 2 more pounds this month and am leaner than last month without whey.



 
I thought you originally said whey protein will just make you fat.


----------



## jasone (Nov 8, 2005)

It will on top of normal diet.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 8, 2005)

What do you consider a "normal diet?" Because the normal diet in America today is fast food. Adding additional calories (surplus) from any type of food will make you fatter, whey or not. Are you not currently following a diet yourself?


----------



## jasone (Nov 9, 2005)

Bodybuilders before competition limit their calories way below their normal consumption.  The majority of these calories come from very lean meats and some additional supplements like whey.  Carbs and fats are highly restricted.  Whey is the best way to get super lean protein without the fat.  The body will metabolize whatever it can get under these conditions.  This is only temporary and muscle mass is usually lost during this phase.

During bulking stages abundant protein, carbs, and fats can be consumed through real food.  The body can metabolize this much easier than whey protein.  What the body cannot metabolize will either be pissed out or stored as fat.  This is bad on the kidneys and will make you fat.

I think whey can be helpful if there is absolutely no way to get a meal in.  But from what I have experienced with whey, (gas, constipation, and pissing bubbles) food is a much better choice and I will take time to prepare.

By the way, I'm not a physiologist.  I'm just passing on personal experience and the experience of others I know.  I could be lactose intolerant and not know it.  Perhaps that's why whey doesn't work for me.  But that's my story. bye


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 9, 2005)

I have whey n oats in the morning and then another shake right after training. Same on off days- I just throw the PM shake in there when ever, typically at night


----------



## Cleet (Nov 9, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Real food is definitely better as a primary protein source, no one is arguing that.
> 
> 
> i definitely argue that, shakes are more convienent, it has much less fat, u can drink them quicker, and u can get a lot more protien without having to eat a whole god damn cow.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 9, 2005)

Cleet said:
			
		

> i definitely argue that, shakes are more convienent, it has much less fat, u can drink them quicker, and u can get a lot more protien without having to eat a whole god damn cow.



Yes, you are listing the benefits of whey protein supplements, however, note that I said as a *primary * protein source; you can't drink shakes for every meal, and you need fat in your diet.


----------



## Cleet (Nov 9, 2005)

ok, lets say you weigh 200 pounds and u want ur primary protein source to be real food. if ur taking in 120 to 140 grams of protein in real food that also means ur probably taking in A LOT of fat and cholesterol. why not eat 75 to 90 grams of protein in real food which would be keeping a lot of a fat and cholesterol down and make ur primary protein source shakes. instead of stuffing ur self with meat drink 2 or 3 shakes and ur done.


----------

